

Irresponsible Code - ariejan
http://irresponsiblecode.com

======
ariejan
Inspired by a recent talk at Euruko 2013 by Steve Klabnik I put up this
"manifesto" to promote irresponsible code and find a proper balance between
responsible and irresponsible code.

